# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  News aus Kambodscha

## schiene

*Tote bei Protesten in Kambodscha*

"Bei Zusammenstößen zwischen kambodschanischen Sicherheitskräften und protestierenden Textilarbeitern sind Augenzeugen zufolge mehrere Menschen getötet worden. Militärpolizisten eröffneten nach Angaben von zwei Menschenrechtlern mit Sturmgewehren und Pistolen das Feuer auf Demonstranten, die vor einer Fabrik in der Hauptstadt Phnom Penh mit Steinen, Flaschen und Benzinbomben warfen. Dabei seien drei oder vier Protest-Teilnehmer ums Leben gekommen. 
Die Gewerkschaften haben zu einem landesweiten Streik aufgerufen. Sie fordern mehr Geld für die Beschäftigten der Bekleidungsindustrie, die zu den wichtigsten Wirtschaftszweigen des südostasiatischen Landes zählt. Zwar hat die Regierung gerade den Mindestmonatslohn in der Branche von 80 auf 95 US-Dollar erhöht, doch die Gewerkschaften fordern mindestens 160 Dollar."
Quelle:
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/kambodscha272.html

----------


## schiene

PHNOM PENH 
Im Streit um höhere Mindestlöhne für Textilarbeiterinnen in Kambodscha zeichnet sich keine Einigung ab.

Nach der Polizeigewalt gegen streikende Arbeiterinnen am vergangenen Freitag wagten sich Aktivisten am Montag nicht wieder auf die Straße. Bei den Zusammenstößen waren fünf Menschen ums Leben gekommen. 

Weder Gewerkschaften noch Regierung äußerten sich zu neuen Gesprächen über eine Erhöhung des Mindestlohns. Nach Gewerkschaftsangaben stehen 80 Prozent der Fabriken still, entweder wegen Streiks oder Aussperrungen durch die Fabrikbesitzer. 

Als Warnsignal gegen neue Streiks galt am Montag auch die Festnahme von fünf prominenten Aktivistinnen, die sich für die Rechte vertriebener Slumbewohner einsetzen. Sie wurden vor der französischen Botschaft aufgegriffen, berichteten Menschenrechtler. Das Signal: der Staat greift rigoros gegen etwaige Unruhestifter durch.
Quelle:
http://www.aktiencheck.de/news/Artik...odscha-5446312

----------

